# Windows7 Blue Screen error - Bugcheck = 'deaddead'



## acetheprince (Jun 6, 2011)

hi...folks....
i do have a big problem in my windows7...and this is the problem..



Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	deaddead
BCP1:	0000000000000000
BCP2:	0000000000000000
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\060611-15990-01.dmp
C:\Users\ACETHEPRINCE\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-30279-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows


:4-thatsba
any idea to solve this


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: widows7 blue screen error*

Interesting bugcheck - *deaddead*

If you can boot the system - 

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

_deaddead_ should only occur if the CrashonScrollLock registry key has been turned on and the person has pressed right Ctrl and Scroll Lock twice. Otherwise, I can only see it happening if a driver deliberately sent that error code to Windows.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for refreshing my memory - I thought I've seen 'deaddead' before - and did - March 2009 - 

https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/2018189/

John

`


----------

